# Monark "Deluxe" Rocket Registry Project



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

After I found my bike last year I started keeping a registry of all the known Rocket Deluxe Bikes I have been able to find.  9 total so far.  From what I can tell (and have been told) this "Deluxe" version of the standard Monark Rocket that includes the metal tank shrouds was only made in 1953.  The 9 I have found all are from '53. Model number is #4260, but some have the letter C or D after the number.

The main characteristic that set this bike apart from the basic Rocket is the metal tank shrouds. They all also seem to have the single springer fork, but this fork was also used on other Monark Rockets, and Airman bikes over the years.

As far as I can tell the men's were offered in 2 color options, the Monark Green/Sea Green and Black & Red. They also did a girls version, of which I only know of 2. one is only a tank, and they also feature the metal shrouds. Light blue/Dark blue or black & yellow.

They were also sold and badged as a Super Chief. , and the Super Chief's were model # 67 258.

I will list the 9 I know of. If you are the owner of one of these I list please feel free to ad any info you have on yours.
If you have one or know of one please list it and include serial number, location and picture. ONLY list "Deluxe" bikes WITH the metal shrouds, NO regular Rockets please.
Thanks
Marty


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

My Rocket: Serial # A1563989. Model # 4260C Location: Spring Hill, KS. Previous owners, Jerry Berg (Pedals Past), Bob Nickels, John Stansbury.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

#2 that showed up. OldFart36 found this one. Serial #A1479366. Model #4260, Now owned by Me and in Spring Hill.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

#3 found was on a Florida Craig's List ad. Serial & Model # unknown. Missing fork and correct front fender. 



Somewhere in Florida


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

#4 showed up on the CABE, Owner Tyler Rice from Ohio. Since sold to OZ1972. Not sure of its exact location now. Missing the tank shrouds, but definitely is a Deluxe from the tank paint  Serial # A1490606 Model # 4260.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

#5. OldFart36 found another Deluxe in Kansas, no pic or numbers yet.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

#6. I found this one in an old CABE thread. Super Chief, Serial # A1431208 Model # 67 258. Somewhere in California.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

#7. Also found this in an old CABE post. Girls Super Chief in antique store somewhere in Waxahatchee TX.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

#8. This popped up in a CABE members thread. Tank only, but was obviously from a girls Deluxe.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

#9. Most recent one that just turned up on the CABE. Owner Twinflight. Serial # A1665321 Model # 4260D


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

I also found a sale ad from 10years ago on the CABE for this pair of Super Chief tank shrouds. Current whereabouts unknown.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jul 28, 2019)

If you are the owner of one of these I listed please feel free to ad any info you have on yours.
If you have one or know of one please list it and include serial number, location and picture. 
ONLY list "Deluxe" bikes WITH the metal shrouds on this thread, NO regular Rockets please.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 29, 2019)

Good thread Marty, interested in seeing what shows up. The Black and red is sharpe!!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 12, 2020)

Well, finally a little progress. The #2 Deluxe I got from Chris almost a year ago and have been trying to get the rusted frozen stem out of since then so I could proceed toward once again making it a rider happened today. I was almost at the point of cutting the stem, and finding another rear fork section, but wanted to try once more. Now I can proceed with getting this bike back on the road with the original fork in place. Yeah!


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 13, 2020)

Killer, the soak'er will be coming alive!!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 17, 2020)

The #2 Deluxe Rocket is a roller again. Still needs a little tweaking to be a rider.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 2, 2021)

#10 Another Girl's Rocket Deluxe/Super Chief has shown up!  Found by a new CABE member in Texas, this one is badged White's Super Chief and appears to be in mostly complete original condition and paint. Only missing the headlight and grips appear replaced with Monark men's black grips. He plans to do a mild clean up and replace the mismatched tires & start looking for a headlight. I can't wait to see his finished results.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 2, 2021)

#11 or #6? Well, I apologize for not keeping this thread as up to date as I best I should.  Last year I had communicated with another guy that also has a Super Chief in California. We were never able to confirm if it was the same one as the #6 Super Chief above or not, but it is very similar in that it also has a Delta Winner headlight, same color and patina, but several minor changes like different seat, bars, and lots of added options including a manual Bendix 2 speed. So that is one mystery, are they the same bike that has just been option-ized, or is it another one?  The other mystery is the headlight remains on this latest girls Super Chief doesn't look like it was a pedestal light, that brings up the question: Did the Super Chief's come with a Delta Winner instead of a pedestal like the Monarks?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 10, 2021)

A 3rd complete girls with tank shrouds showed up on the CABE a few months ago. This one is the first one found to be badged as a 5 Star General. I have seen other Monark built bikes badged as Generals but they did not have the tank shrouds & single spring fork. I was able to acquire this one, and once it arrived I was able to confirm the serial & model numbers. And no surprise, this one is also a 1953. Serial number: A1525293 and Model: 4264. As you can see from the pictures this one is pretty crusty.  I will probably hold off on reassembling it until I get warmer weather and can give it an OA bath. I will update with complete bike pictures once that has happened.


----------



## Bikes&buses (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi Marty, I am sure you already saw this but, just incase, there is a 5 star general deluxe rocket in the background of this monark sd ad on Facebook.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 14, 2022)

Bikes&buses said:


> Hi Marty, I am sure you already saw this but, just incase, there is a 5 star general deluxe rocket in the background of this monark sd ad on Facebook.



Thanks. Yep, spotted that last week. I hope to have more pictures and info once it gets here.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 28, 2022)

Update, observation and question time.  Yes, I am still very obsessed and intrigued by these bikes. Probably mainly because there is very little to no information available on them (or at least that I can find, and I am looking all the time).  I enjoy the history and information hunt almost as much as the bikes themselves. 

So, in the past several months I have found 2 more metal tank shielded bikes. Both of these are badged Monark Generals, or what some refer to as 5 Star Generals. That makes 3 versions known so far. Rocket, General, and Whites Super Chief.
The men's General is Model # 7 4260D and girl's 7 4261 or 4264, I'm not sure it's kinda rough. The previously found men's Rocket bikes were also model 4260's, but with no 7 in front, so I'm guessing the 7 might indicates the General. I still have no idea why some have a C or D or no letter after the 4260? And no surprise, they are both 1953's like all the rest.

Next mystery that neither one of these helps answer, is still what headlight came OG on these bikes? There has yet to be found a 100% complete bike. But from what I can gather, I am pretty sure that the Rocket version came with a Monark Pedestal light but mounted directly to the fender without the pedestal. A Delta Winner, Rocket Ray, and unknow middleweight era headlight have been seen on some of the other bikes.

Finally, for me the biggest mystery is still why there is no known/found catalog page or advertisement for these bikes. Monark was always very big on their advertising and promoting of their bikes. They always had very catchy names for their newest improvements and flashy accessories.  “Air-Style” design Headlight with Brilliant “Road-Focus” Beam.  “Silver-Wing” Fender Crest (Rocket Trim on Front Fender). “Kromegard” bumper & shock-proof (“Tombstone” Type) Rear Reflector. “Strato-Liner” Headlight with “Road Focus” beam (aka “Train Light”). “Air Wing” Head Shroud with Head Plate. “Protecto-Gard” tank crash rails. 
1953 was obviously a big year for them to TRY new things to catch more of the market and compete with the competition. They introduced the new knee action fork, and obviously this bike with the new "Protecto-Gard Tanks Shields" would have been something they would have promoted the hell out of, so where are the ads? And yes, I just made up that name because it sounds like something they would have called it.

I hope to have pictures of the Generals coming soon!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 31, 2022)

Here is a before pictures from the previous owner of the latest 5 Star General to show up. It has several parts that don't look original to the bike, most obvious is the headlight, Super Deluxe style fork crown, seat, and grips. But it is the first mostly complete men's General badged shielded tank bike to surface. I hope to have more and better pictures once I get it reassembled.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 2, 2022)

Back together but still needs a few things to be more correct, they're always a work in progress.






7 mostly complete men's & 3 girls Shielded tank Rockets now accounted for. 
I'm hoping to get the girls 5 Star General back together soon as the weather is warm enough for an OA bath. 
If you know of any others let me know!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 3, 2022)

Very Kool Marty


----------

